
Patent summary: Using an army of robots to deliver millions of orders - vineetmarkan
https://www.fastscience.tv/summary/using-army-robots-deliver-millions-orders
======
Communitivity
Didn't SmartDUST have this concept at least 10 years ago? And the military I'm
sure had it before then.

~~~
vineetmarkan
The article talks about using human size robots in e-commerce warehouses to
fetch items.

The patent is owned by Locus Robotics and granted recently.

How do the references to smartdust (milli-sized robots?) and military come in?

~~~
Communitivity
Good point, thanks. I jumped the gun based on the title and end of day
fatigue.

